# Sunny



## CuddlyHollands (Sep 19, 2014)

A few days ago my Sunny went into shock and died overnight, this was probable the toughest loss I've had yet. Good Bye My Little Sunshine <3

" You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
You make me happy when skies are grey
You never know, dear, how much I love you
Please don't take my sunshine away

The other night, dear, as I lay sleeping
I dreamt I held you in my arms
When I awoke, dear, I was mistaken
So I hung my head, and I cried"


----------



## Azerane (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 19, 2014)

So sorry.  
Binky free, Sunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 19, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------

